# FS/FT CO2 system, Drift wood _check page 4_



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi all !
I reorganized my fish tank and moved it in a new location. Consequently I do not need some of my extras which are going on sale.

1. Prime chiller 1/15HP digital dual stage temperature controller. I used it only 3 month and is in mint (new) condition. It has an integrated outlet for heater and is designed to use chiller and heater controlled by the same unit.
price 300 $ SOLD

2. Very large piece of drift wood 45 $ SOLD
3. Medium piece of drift wood 10 $
4.CO2 Natural plant system Nutrafin (no activator or stabilizer). In box used only couple of month. 30 $
5. Large Net breeder box unused 10 $ SOLD
6 Big bridge 4 legs 15$ Sold
7. Small bridge 5 $
8. 21 LB of blue gravel 15$ Sold 
9. a bunch of plastic plant 5$ SOLD 
10. automatic feeder electronic with 4 individual time of feed and quantity of food selection for each one. 15 $ SOLD

I will upload pictures for the rest of item but I have to figure out how because the limit is five picture.

If somebody interested please try to call 778 837 3367. I will read emails only in the evening due to the job schedule.
Thanks
Cristian


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Next picture uploaded here.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

morning bump !


----------



## harryhand (Feb 2, 2011)

Good morning Nemo, I sent a pm.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

And still Up for sale !


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

bumpity bump !


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

pm for autofeeder


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

You have pm back !


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

ill take those plants.

our puffers will love em!


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

You have pm !


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Weekend Bump !


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Lots of question and pm ,persons never call back ! still for sale


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

where in coquitlam are you. 

I can meet you tomorrow after I get off work.

I work near Lougheed Mall


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

I did call you last hight and left message in your VM to but no call back...I'll try again


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

No voice mail received ! try 778 837 3367


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Still in business , bump! Do not forget, summer is coming and a chiller will be very useful!


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Somebody? Anybody? Nobody?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

cya thursday @ noon for the plants


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

No later than 13.00 hrs!


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Let`s start a new wonderful day!


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Bump ! Bump! Bump!


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

List updated. Still have some things to go.....


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Good morning ! We are open today !


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Anybody interested in what is left for sale?
Very soon will be available some(lots) small jaguars for sale.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Bumpity bump!


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Bump Bump Bump


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Large drift wood on pending! Sold


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Still have few things to go!


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Let`s make another try !


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

List was updated ! We keep going.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Some changes 
I can trade the CO2 for a fish 6-7 inch like electric blue Jack Dempsey,Flowerhorn, which can stand and self defense against my 8" Jaguar. I prefer males and I agree to add some cash in case is needed.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Still looking for a deal!


----------

